# Pre-market volume - SPI



## Bin57again (25 September 2008)

How do I find out pre-market volume on the SPI (say, I want to do a gap play?)?
Thanks, Bin
PS - actually, is the reason simply because it's never closed for a significant time...?


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 September 2008)

pay for the data


----------



## Bin57again (25 September 2008)

Hi Trembling
Sorry. Early start at work today. What is pre-market volume? And how does one trade in the pre/after market? When is the pre/after market session?
Sorry for the noob questions...
Bin


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 September 2008)

Not sure what you are asking but the SPI day session starts at 9:50, 10 min before the ASX open. Is that what you are talking about?

Or are you talking about the night session which runs from 5:10 PM to 7:00 AM.

Either way if you are trading the SPI via a cfd you should be paying for the SPI data not relying on the rubbish free stuff.


----------



## Bin57again (25 September 2008)

Trembling
I read in John Carter's "Mastering the Trade" that if you want to fade the opening gap, you should pay attention to the "pre-market volume". That therefore begged the question in my mind "what is pre-market volume"?
There is a period between the close of the night session and the open of the daily session at 9.50. I'm wondering if one can see "pre-market volume" in this period.
When I looked at the US sites, some of them talk of trading pre and post session on the NASDAQ. I'm wondering if that is done on the SPI.
I'm therefore using the above to try and gauge whether a gap will be filled or not.
Bin

PS - I use premium data.


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 September 2008)

The US markets are open before the open. : You can trade stocks before the official opening times.

In Oz you can only trade the SPI before the open.

I have very negative opinions on taking "experts" patterns and trying to fit them to a market. I have very negative opinions to most trading books . This would be one of the many mistakes that people make.

It's completely the WRONG approach. The way you become a trader is via observation and internalization of patterns. What you have to do is find the patterns that the SPI repeats. Not find patterns from guru's then try and fit them to your market. Completely ar$e about. IMHO.


----------



## Bin57again (25 September 2008)

Trembling
How do you trade the SPI before the open? Does this just mean open orders?
Sorry, I'm still not getting this...


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 September 2008)

todays open


----------



## skyQuake (25 September 2008)

Read the same book, know exactly what you're talking about. We dont have pre-mkt in Aus, but you can try look at the volume of the opening few bars (1min) to gauge sentiment. The strategy works a bit better in the US.


----------



## Bin57again (26 September 2008)

cheers sky, i also spoke with asx who said the same thing + no trading pre-open.
bin


----------



## Sicilian Trader (10 April 2009)

Anyone know how where i can find info on how much initial margin , and maintenence margin is required for buying one full sized contract of the spi futures (AP), cant seem to find it on the net?

thanks


----------



## tech/a (11 April 2009)

$10k/contract.
As far as I know.


----------



## sails (11 April 2009)

Sicilian Trader said:


> Anyone know how where i can find info on how much initial margin , and maintenence margin is required for buying one full sized contract of the spi futures (AP), cant seem to find it on the net?
> 
> thanks




ST, the answer may be broker specific, so best to check with your broker to see how they handle it.  It's also possible for margins to be increased during times of volatility, so it is not always a set amount.


----------



## Mr J (16 April 2009)

tech/a said:


> $10k/contract.
> As far as I know.




IB has $5k day session, $10k overnight.


----------



## Sicilian Trader (16 April 2009)

Mr J said:


> IB has $5k day session, $10k overnight.




thanks mr j


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 April 2009)

Mr J said:


> IB has $5k day session, $10k overnight.




Yes depends though on which broker you use. they all have diff margins

http://individuals.interactivebrokers.com/en/trading/marginRequirements/margin.php?ib_entity=llc


----------



## Sicilian Trader (16 April 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Yes depends though on which broker you use. they all have diff margins
> 
> http://individuals.interactivebrokers.com/en/trading/marginRequirements/margin.php?ib_entity=llc




ta

is that AUD or USD?


----------



## Sicilian Trader (16 April 2009)

Sicilian Trader said:


> ta
> 
> is that AUD or USD?




disregard , stoopid question, just saw it at the end


----------

